# [SOLVED] Dance eJay 7



## helpless123 (Feb 8, 2011)

Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/downloading-dance-ejay7-434867.html (moved to new thread)

I've downloaded just like MancJD, I have windows vista, I'm trying to setup this thing but I have different problem.

I've downloaded "Dance7_tg_efg.exe" and "Dance7_tg_efg.2".

The setup fails \data1.cab -file but that's not the worst problem. When the setup continues, it says:

"Please insert Disk # 3. If the files on the disk can be found in another location, for example, on another drive, enter the full path or click the Browse button to select the path."

I mean, what disk? I downloaded and I have no disk. After the payment, there were just two files to download, not three. Setup want's file "Dance7_tg_efg.3" so I think it's the third file and the third file is missing. I don't have "Dance7_tg_efg.3" on my computer and I couldn't download it. Where is it?? I can't setup this thing without it. Any help/ideas what should I do?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Where did you download it from?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## browolf (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Dance eJay 7*

I have the exact same problem. 

Bought it off the official site, sent to a download page which provides links for the files:

Dance7_tg_efg.exe 
Dance7_tg_efg.2

the pre-installer which unpacks these files is asking for dance7_tg_efg.3 which there was no download link for. Haven't contacted them yet, the web was my first stop for information.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dance eJay 7*

Contact the game company. If you've paid to download their software and there's a file missing, they will be able to tell you what to do.


----------



## browolf (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Dance eJay 7*

got the answer

due to the way the extractor works, if there's a problem with file .2 it'll assume the rest of the contents must be in a .3 file. So this problem we had is caused by the download of Dance7_tg_efg.2 being incomplete. 

for reference the correct sizes of the files are

Dance7_tg_efg.exe 700 MB (716,800 KB) 
Dance7_tg_efg.2 494.13 MB (505,985 KB)


It's highly unusual for me to have problems like this at home. 
When I downloaded it again at work on our 100mbit internet it worked fine.


----------



## helpless123 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Dance eJay 7*

I had the problem solved weeks ago, but I were too lazy to tell it here. The solution was the same browolf had, so everything's fine ray:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Dance eJay 7*

Hey helpless123,

Thanks for letting us know.

Can you mark the thread as "Solved" by using the "Thread Tools" menu as you're the thread creator 

-Redeye


----------



## helpless123 (Feb 8, 2011)

Seems like somebody has done it for me already. Thanks! :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Those fast-acting Mods eh 

They keep the forum clean and mark threads Solved for us it seems


----------

